# Radioamatierisms >  Apco p25

## jusis

Sveiki!

Neko daudz LV neta ārēs nevar atrast par P25, salīdzinajuma ar citām valstīm, radioscanner.ru forums utt., ir interese pareizi noregulēt savu skaneri, lai dzirdētu P25, esmu atradis sekojošas frekvences, kas tajā darbojas (digital only):
NAC:240 - 423.6250
NAC:240 - 424.3750
NAC:240 - 424.6750
NAC:240 - 424.5750
NAC:E4A - 425.0000
NAC:240 - 423.6500
NAC:240 - 424.9750
NAC:240 - 424.1250

CALLSIGNS: NORA,MILDA,TRASE,KURMIS,LIGZDA utt.

Goda sardze pie Br. pieminekļa ir "Milda" utt. Dzirdēt to visu var ik pa laikam, nav  tā, ka patstāvīgi ir uz sakariem. Ļoti labi Rīgā var dzirdēt. Daudz tēma ir pārcilāta radioscanner.ru (kā piemērs šeit http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic36822-48.html), kā visu vajag darīt. Neviena no augstāk minētām frekvencēm nedarbojas kā "kontrolējošā frekvence" (sites), bet atsevišķi pa vienai skeneris atšifrē uzrādot ENC DATA-LNK un pēc tam parāda, ka sakari ir P25 un sāk rādīt NAC`us.
Frekvencē 424.9750 P25 režīmā ir redzams SID:01D1h-0101 un WACN:BEE00 ko pārējās novērot nevar, bet arī šī nav kotrolējošais kanāls.
 Domāju, ka šeit ir klātesošie, kas vairāk saprot P25 un var padalīties pieredzē, kā tas Rīgā ir organizēts un kādas ir kontrolējošo kanālu frekvences?
Teiksim USA to viegli var no RR saita ielādēt pa taisno skenerī izmantojot freescan, bet LV tur nav.

----------

